# Onion toxicity- cat



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Hope this is a new post this time! 
Seems that Selena- my old gal has picked up a bad habit from Boomer (the only cat I have ever owned that will steal food from counter/table/stove and even hot pans) and surprised me by getting up on the counter and stealing the contents of a large fajita I had waiting for hubby when he got home from work. Boomer was locked in the office with me....so thought it was safe. There was of course mostly cooked onions in it, plus probably garlic in the seasoning mix...probably about 6 strips or so of onion. I busted her with a red pepper in her mouth and was pretty upset with her...but after thinking about it, maybe I should be concerned over her eating the onion? I know cats are much more sensitive than dogs...so do I need to worry?


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

Onions and garlic both are bad for cats. I would call your vets office and see what they say.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Onions will destroy the red blood cells and cause your cat otbecome anemic. i would call my vet if your cat has eaten any amount of onion. garlic is bad for their stomachs and can cause ulcers. the onion is more dangerous. hope this helps, best of luck


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

The cats get garlic for flea prevention with no issues....per my vte the amount I use is fine....but I know, onion more dangerous. Tried calling- vet out on runs this morning.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I heard that small amounts were ok too. I think it is the quantity when it comes to garlic. Your vet would know best and if they approve the amount you are giving I would not even think twice about it. 

I believe it is the same with the onion...it is the quantity that is the biggest concern. Eating a few pieces of onion once will not necessarily hurt your cat. But eating quantities of onions would cause the anemia. If it was a large amount of onion your vet would probably say to induce vomiting, (cat puke YUCK!) I hope you will be able to talk to your vet soon. Best of luck!

Sounds like your kitty is a lot like mine....she knows good food when she smells it and cannot resist. I can picture her turning to look at you busting her with a piece of pepper hanging out of her mouth, lol.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Well, way too late to make her vomit...guess we just have to hope that her raw diet is enough to boost her so she doesn't go anemic.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Did it look like she ate any of the onions or did you catch her in the beginning of the misdeed? Keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

She ate all the onions out of that fajita...all that was left was a piece of green pepper.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

How big is she? I was reading on VIN about onion toxicity (I've not actually seen a case myself). In dogs, it's know that the toxic amount of onions is >0.5% of body weight. Probably a similar or even less amount is needed in cats. Not sure how much six strips of onions would weigh?


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd definitely see what the vet says. Where I worked we used to advise chicken baby food for sick cats who wouldn't eat anything else, but we told patients to read the ingredients as some of them are flavored with onion. So even a little powder isn't all that great for them.

Edited to add, We didn't tell patients to read the ingredients. We told the owners to read the ingredients. If our patients could read the ingredients they probably wouldn't need owners! Can you tell I work for a doctor's office now?


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I think we are safe then...she is in the 8-10 lb range....she would have had to eat 4-5 lbs.
Her appetite is normal today and tonight.

Willow


GoldenMom said:


> How big is she? I was reading on VIN about onion toxicity (I've not actually seen a case myself). In dogs, it's know that the toxic amount of onions is >0.5% of body weight. Probably a similar or even less amount is needed in cats. Not sure how much six strips of onions would weigh?


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Actually, she'd have to eat about 2/3 of an ounce to have problems. Not sure if you saw the "." in front of the 5% (so 1/2 of 1 percent of her body weight). So .005 X 8#=.04#=0.64 ounces.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

No, I had just woken up from a nap and forgot breifly how to convert percent to decimal...heck took me 3 tries to hit the multiply buttton * instead of divide / LOL

Ok, what should I be watching for? She has a good appetite...is bugging me now for food- again. Activity is normal (running after me screaming for food each time I enter the kitchen) and her gums look a healthy pink.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

It usually takes a few days for anemia to set in (maybe a week). So look for lethargy, pale gums, poor appetite, etc.


----------

